# Baby Andreas Deabreu is finally here ladies :) - He's journey



## babydeabreu

...


----------



## abbSTAR

i want a labour as fast as yours please :flower:
Well done! Congratulations :hugs: xx


----------



## hayzeb

WOWOWOWOWOW! What a story :D 

Congrats hun, I didn't know you were being induced but I do remember you from aggggggggggges ago. Yay you finally did it!! 

He is beautiful, well done :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sar35

congrats again


----------



## xemmax

wow - what a fast labour! congratulations and well done xxxx


----------



## jollygood000

Awwwwww.... I actually cried reading that, Im a bloody emotional wreck! Congraulations x


----------



## opticalillus5

Oh he is GORGEOUS! And you look so good so soon after giving birth! Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## didda

Amazing! Well done you! And look at his hair - it is amazing! Congrats again big :hugs: xxx


----------



## cla

Well done Hun he is a little heart breaker. I can't believe how much hair he as got.


----------



## CocoaBundle

Oh my gosh, he's too adorable. Bless you and your new baby. 1 hours ...that's what I'm talking about lol. And might I just add have refreshed you look in your after the birth photos. I'll probably look a mess lol.


----------



## jenkins

amazing birth story:cloud9:

well done you, he really was ready!!!!

can't believe how amzing you look just after giving birth:thumbup:

congrats to both of you:hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Kaylz--x

He is absolutely gorgeous!! Congratulations to you and your OH :D xx


----------



## mumof1+1

Congratulations huni, i was following you with your limited movements problems. Glad all came good in the end. Thats a lovely weight and glad you are both well xxx


----------



## sweetthang24

Wow big congratulations. He is so cute and has so much hair. 

Big hug Hun xx


----------



## Daisybell

jenkins said:


> amazing birth story:cloud9:
> 
> can't believe how amzing you look just after giving birth:thumbup:
> xxxx

I agree you look amazing sweetie 

wow very fast labour, i do hope mine is as quick :thumbup:

Huge congratulations to you both, he is beautiful :kiss: :flower: xxx


----------



## ladykara

OMG he is perfect... so proud of you babes xxx


----------



## MrsJ08

Congratulations - he is gorgeous. What a great story xx


----------



## BlackBerry25

:cloud9: He is soooooooooooo beautiful :) You guys must be so proud!! Congrats on your new little family :)


----------



## maggsy11

Hi babydeabreu,

I'm so happy for you and your hubby, I've been checking in to see how your induction went.

Your baby boy is absolutely beautiful, I actually cried reading your story. Tears of happiness. 

Take care of yourself and you do look fabulous in the pictures!!

xmagsx :hugs:


----------



## mrsraggle

He's gorgeous, congratulations! What a wonderfully quick labour! xx


----------



## holywoodmum

wow, congratulations!!


----------



## Sarah10

oh wow, he is so gorgeous well done! your birth story nearly made me cry lol xxx


----------



## bklove

awwwwwww. Even more :hugs: to you. And you do look great for all that work you just did! congrats, congrats, congrats, my august bump buddy!


----------



## kate1984

Beautiful story. Beautiful couple. Beautiful baby. WELL DONE! xxxxx


----------



## Jox

:happydance::cry::hugs:

Nothing much I can say other than I am so so relieved!!

He is gorgeous and look at his hair!!!

:hugs:

xxx


----------



## mummy2be123

Congrulations he is gorgeous! And you look fab too wouldnt think you had just given birth! xxx


----------



## quaizer

I hope my labour is that quick when they induce me! :)

Well done and congratulations to you and OH, he's gorgeous! :hugs: xx


----------



## charlottecco2

aww congratulations honey, he is beautiful xx


----------



## Heavenx

Thanks for sharing your birth story, amazing fast birth!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## Saywhat

Wow, what a story. PLEASE 1 HOUR LABOUR!!! xx
Fantastic, very moving xxx


----------



## claire911

I've already said Congrats on FB but congrats anyway :)

And where do I need to go to order a 1 hour labour?!?!?? :haha:

xxxxx


----------



## bbyno1

Omgg i had no idea you was being induced!But congratualtions!!:D
He is absolutly gorgeous! and all the hair!!
You look great too xx


----------



## happy_mom

congrats!


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks everyone again. it means so much to me :)

his been here a couple of days now and it feels like i havent been with out him..its just so sereal. no word in this world can describe the feeling of becoming a mother :) 

glad you all enjoyed my story i tried to make it a short as poss..so much went on so quickly :)

hope the girls thats been with me throughout my journey keep intouch and i hope everyone else ive spoken too keep talking to me..with out you girls it wouldnt of been as nice. through the good times and the bad times being on here has been like home talking to my family and friends :)

thank you all xxx


----------



## Kitten-B

Congratulations, he's beautiful!
And I want a labour that fast too!


----------



## NeyNey

Awww lyns, he is so perfect, look at that beautiful head of hair!!! Congratulations sweets


----------



## tashalina

awww lyns I have just cried my eyes out reading this. I have seen the pics on FB but to read your story made it more real. I am soooo pleased for you honey, you look the perfect lil family :D :hugs: xxx


----------



## ClaireNicole

Oh hun! He is ADORABLE! and your faimly is so pretty!!! You look AMAZING still even just after having a baby! I'm so happy that your LO is here!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

Oh My!! He is absolutely Gorgeous!! Congratulations to both of you! :flower:


----------



## kareen

He's absolutely beautiful!!! What a gorgeous baby. And you and your OH are a gorgeous couple too. Must be in the genes!


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... I hardly ever cry during birth stories... but yours made me cry there at the end bit! He's gorgeous!!! CONGRATS! :hugs: And, may I say that you look awfully pretty to have just given birth! LOL


----------



## surprisepreg

CONGRATULATIONS on your BEAUTIFUL :baby: Boy!!!!!! What a wonderful story!! I cant believe how fast your labor was!!! Good luck with your SON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## crazy84

Congrats on the fast labor and what a beautiful little boy!! Wow that is a head full of hair!! I am so excited for you!


----------



## Spunky

This is going to sound so creepy/stalkerish. I searched for more realistic bumps one day and came across the plus size bumps thread and have been watching it for months. I have loved watching your bump grow (I know - creepy but all your pictures made you look like a pregnant model!) and it's so amazing to read your birth story. Thank you.


----------



## tah_map

Congrats! He's absolutely beautiful... well done!


----------



## babydeabreu

...


----------



## Delamere19

Ah he is lovely congrats. I hope my little boy has so much hair,I am a total sucker for that! Are you home now? X


----------



## vaniilla

congrats on your little boy hun he's gorgeous, hope all is well and you're home with the little one :flower:


----------



## ttc_lolly

WOW what a quick labour!! Hope mine's as fast :D And big congratulations, he is adorable x


----------



## sherple

Oh wow, hes absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations to you all. xx


----------



## xJG30

Awwww I didn't realise you were on here.

I know your fella. Congrats to you both. Bet your really proud :cloud9:


----------



## Justagirlxx

Wow you look way too beautiful to have just given birth! And I can't believe it only took 1 hour! Holy crap!! Huge congrats!! He is so cute!!


----------



## babydeabreu

..


----------



## kiwimama

Wow one hour!! :shock: Well done on such a speedy birth - baby Andreas is just gorgeous!


----------



## billy2mm

congrats hun!! that was fast!!! that first pic is so so cute!!!! they all are but the first one is my fav!


----------



## Heavenx

babydeabreu said:


> hey ladies...just an update :)
> 
> i was told yesterday that the reason my labour was soooooo quick was because the tablet that they induced me with i was actually allergic to it :( which is why my contractions come on so quick and so stronge :( i was told that i will never be able to be induced again....so hopfuly next time i want have problems eh :)
> 
> xx

Although a 1 hour speedy labour and birth sounds fantastic, at least you now know why it all happened so fast and you'll be taken care of in future labours/birth. Xx


----------



## x.krystle.x

Congratulations on your little bundle! & wow your labour was so quick lucky you!


----------



## Youngling

Whoa how much hair has he got lol.
Beautiful, well done 
xx


----------



## happy-evie

congrats...u look gd for a person just giving birth


----------



## mixedmama

Congratulations hun, he is absolutely beautiful! And you looked great after labour! xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Heavenx said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies...just an update :)
> 
> i was told yesterday that the reason my labour was soooooo quick was because the tablet that they induced me with i was actually allergic to it :( which is why my contractions come on so quick and so stronge :( i was told that i will never be able to be induced again....so hopfuly next time i want have problems eh :)
> 
> xx
> 
> Although a 1 hour speedy labour and birth sounds fantastic, at least you now know why it all happened so fast and you'll be taken care of in future labours/birth. XxClick to expand...

thanks heaven :) 

that is a very true statement :)

xxx


----------



## Spiderspinz

Awww what a gorgeous baby congratulations


----------



## wilbrabeany

bloody hell uber quick must've been v intense pain that quick well done hes adorable


----------



## babydeabreu

wilbrabeany said:


> bloody hell uber quick must've been v intense pain that quick well done hes adorable

thanks hun :)

indeed it was intense pain....they said that my labour was 10 hours combined in to 1 hour due to being so allergic to the tablet...the pulsating contractions there is no word for the pain lol :hugs:


----------



## cla

I love the new pic, he is so cute xx


----------



## babydeabreu

cla said:
 

> I love the new pic, he is so cute xx

oi stinky :wave: lol xx


----------



## cla

Why do you always look good:growlmad:


----------



## babydeabreu

lolol claire u just see that good side..im not going to post a ruff pic am i lol


----------



## cla

Oh is that the trick. All I have are rough ones so I'm done for


----------



## babydeabreu

oh shullup you silly. your gorgeous i dont no why you doubt yourself so much.:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## ClaireNicole

AWw I love the new picture!!! Hes really really cute hun!


----------



## babydeabreu

hey claire..thanks alot hun :) xx

not long to go now till your in the last weeks whoop whooop xxx


----------



## nicholatmn

lol Guess I wasn't the only one who went super fast once induced. :rofl:

Your baby is so cute! Congratulations!

btw, I wish I looked that good after I delivered!!


xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nicholatmn said:


> lol Guess I wasn't the only one who went super fast once induced. :rofl:
> 
> Your baby is so cute! Congratulations!
> 
> btw, I wish I looked that good after I delivered!!
> 
> 
> xx

oh really how long was your labour hun? was you allergic to the tablet? or was you just lucky :) xx


----------



## nicholatmn

babydeabreu said:


> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> lol Guess I wasn't the only one who went super fast once induced. :rofl:
> 
> Your baby is so cute! Congratulations!
> 
> btw, I wish I looked that good after I delivered!!
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> oh really how long was your labour hun? was you allergic to the tablet? or was you just lucky :) xxClick to expand...

I was already 4cm dilated and my water broke. I went from 5cm to 10cm in 2 or 3 hours and I pushed her out in between contractions lol I never had steady contractions though. Not as short as yours, but my body shot was just like "here, take her!" when they induced me. :haha: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

nicholatmn said:


> babydeabreu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nicholatmn said:
> 
> 
> lol Guess I wasn't the only one who went super fast once induced. :rofl:
> 
> Your baby is so cute! Congratulations!
> 
> btw, I wish I looked that good after I delivered!!
> 
> 
> xx
> 
> oh really how long was your labour hun? was you allergic to the tablet? or was you just lucky :) xxClick to expand...
> 
> I was already 4cm dilated and my water broke. I went from 5cm to 10cm in 2 or 3 hours and I pushed her out in between contractions lol I never had steady contractions though. Not as short as yours, but my body shot was just like "here, take her!" when they induced me. :haha: xxClick to expand...

short? jeaz i wish hun..my contrations was literally one after the other..going from 2cm to 10cm in 5 minutes says it all lol soon as my contrations started that was it they never stopped they just goes worse and worse...then when the pulsating kicked in that was it..5 pushes and hes was here but them pushes were like ripping my insides out lol haha 

either way looks like we had a very fast inducment lol xxx


----------



## cla

I'm really glad you are happy


----------



## ellismum

What a gorgeous family, congratulations x x x


----------



## babydeabreu

claire....give it time hun i will be saying the same to you :) if my body hurrys up and gets better i might be joining you lol x


----------



## hayzeb

Aww hun I looooooooove your new avatar piccy, you look on :cloud9::cloud9:. Your lil man is gorgeous xx


----------



## babydeabreu

hayzeb said:


> Aww hun I looooooooove your new avatar piccy, you look on :cloud9::cloud9:. Your lil man is gorgeous xx

ahh thanks hayzeb :)

as you know first child brings out something that you never knew you had..there love and then theres mother love totally on :cloud9: :) 

xx


----------



## happigail

awwwwwwwwwww!! he is so beautiful! congrats to you all! I shall miss your bump updates xx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww ill still be here hun..just baby updates instead of bump ones :) xx


----------



## 123Deirdre

oh my lord! how did u manage to look so beautiful after giving birth!! congrats on ur lil man


----------



## Thewrightsway

babydeabreu said:


> Hi ladies :wave::happydance:
> 
> Dont know if some of you know but i had been getting very small baby movements for the last three weeks..so i was having 3-4 monitor check ups at the hospital a week..and even though it showed on screen that everything was fine even the scan showed that everything was ok i wasnt feeling him move no more than 7 movements aday...the midwife became very concerned with this as at the time i was 36+ and the same showing at 37 weeks so they told me to come in on monday 2nd to be monitored again and whether they will induce me or not? induce me wooowzers what was this?
> 
> anywayz....i went in on monday had my monitor check up and then was told they would like me to be booked in to be induced on friday 6th august as i just wasnt feeling movements the way i should eeek :wacko: i have to say that did indeed throw me..as i just wasnt expecting her to say that :wacko:
> 
> so i phoned them up friday morning bang on 8am as the lady told me too...come in now she said eek again i thought, this is really happening im at the time 37+6 and im going to be induced to have my baby? scared? excited? worried? absolutley shitting myself yes lol
> 
> ok so we got there around 9 oclock was put on the monitor for and hour and fifteen minutes where they wanted to check baby heart beat and mine etc. the midwife said im looking very active today have you felt baby move atall..and for the first time baby was moving kicking it was great to feel him so alive...hummmmmm the midwife said maybe you wont have to be induced after all? i need to get a second apinion weather we should continue or not..... i have to say i almost broke down crying and my partner was like i just cant believe this :wacko: but after the consultant reviewed me she said we will go ahead with this...much as i was scared and didnt have a clue bout being induced i was just over the moon as him not moving as much has been worrrying me and my partner so much. :wacko::cry:
> 
> ok the inducement........i was induced at 11 Oclock i had a tablet inserted inside me was told it could take up to 24 hours for it to kick in. jeazz 24 hours? but will see how i get on after 6 hours to see whether i would need another one or not. wow thats long i thought.....midwife told me to be on the bed for 45 minutes to help the tablet kick in more. 45 minutes past i was told to go eat and come back in an hour..go eat and relax. sitting in the hospital resturant i started feeling cramping pains...hummm this is strange i said to pete... When i got back to my bed i told the midwife ive been gettin pains...oh its just the tablet dont worrie bout it just relax...40 minutes pass.....then it started..........................cramps turned in to small contractions i told the midwife she said its not contactions it just the tablet kickin in. why isnt no one listening to me???? i was given paracetamol to help the "cramps" contractions these are not cramps these are something else...i was crying so much is was just painful these are not cramps...they monitored me..the midwife told me that your getting contractions HELLO??????????????????/ :growlmad: i was given gas and air to help the pains, but they dont help the pain it just puts ur head in a mode to handle to take the edge off. these pains wasnt going nowhere just stronger and quicker lol
> 
> the consultant came in and examined me tellin me your 2 centimeters dilated..the widwife and my partner was like eh? 2 2 centimeters dilated what? but the tablet hasnt even been inside for 3 hours let alown gettin ready to give birth..how is that possible?? she said your cervic is gone we are takin you to the labour ward. i couldnt walk i was having to much contractios just to much pain to walk, so they wheelchaired me to the labour ward. as i got there they put me on the bed where i was examined again...omg the head is there shes 10 centimeters dilated.........WHAT ALREADY? i went from 2 centimeters to 10 centimeters dilated in 5 minutes!!!..whats going on? OMG OMG OMG the pain i screamed and screamed i just wanted the pain to stop..pleasee stop this painnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn i was screaming...then she said looked at me look at me...STOP PUSHING.....stop pushing? i couldnt help push baby wanted to come out he was coming down and down and my lord i screamed with pain..theres nothing in this world that hurt me as much as this. hes heads outs she said (oh good its over thank good i thought)...Then she told me to STOP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! what STOP? STOP PUSHING STOP PUSHING SHE SCREAMED AT ME STOP PUSHING we need to get him out slowly...OK OK OK OK IM TRYING then 15 second passed which felt like 20 minutes now breath out and fast she said....then there he was...and i tell you its the best feeling when hes finally out..that pain...jeazz nothing like it lol but once she put my baby on my belly i cried my eyes out i couldnt believe it i just gave birth to the most gorgeous baby in the world :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: my partner just cuddles us both holding us close telling me he loves me that hes gorgeous which was making me cry more... :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> i was told that my whole labour was 1 hour and 1 minute from start to finish :) im so glad because the pain was soooooooo painful i thought it was going to kill me lol
> :)
> 
> baby Andreas - Born 06/08/2010 at 3.34pm he weights in at 6lb 13oz :)
> 
> here he is 20minutes after birth
> 
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn007.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn029.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/40413_412073927092_511557092_5124459_3859928_n.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn085.jpg
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn028.jpg
> 
> here he is 1 day old :) :cloud9::cloud9:
> https://i260.photobucket.com/albums/ii12/petespassionpassat/Baby%20Andreas/andreasborn115.jpg
> 
> hope you like my storie :)
> 
> thanks again for everyones love and support..means the world to me :) xx
> 
> lyns xxx

Absolutely love that first pic! Congratulations and enjoy that beautiful bundle of joy!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats


----------



## Cookie1979

Congratulations!!!!!! He's gorgeous, although not sure I liked reading about you being in so much pain...could you not have lied for those of us who are yet to go through it?? lol Perhaps said it was pain free and blissful!!! ha ha Only joking!

I followed your bump pics on the plus sized bump thread in the 2nd trimester and was just catching up with it when I saw you'd had your baby. Glad everything is ok, and I hope you are enjoying being a mummy. Reading your story after seeing your bump progress made it all real, that at the end a lovely baby arrives...might sound silly but despite knowing I have a baby inside me it doesn't seem real.

All the best!! xxx

Oh and even after labour you still look beautiful...I dont think thats fair at all!!! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Cookie1979 said:


> Congratulations!!!!!! He's gorgeous, although not sure I liked reading about you being in so much pain...could you not have lied for those of us who are yet to go through it?? lol Perhaps said it was pain free and blissful!!! ha ha Only joking!
> 
> I followed your bump pics on the plus sized bump thread in the 2nd trimester and was just catching up with it when I saw you'd had your baby. Glad everything is ok, and I hope you are enjoying being a mummy. Reading your story after seeing your bump progress made it all real, that at the end a lovely baby arrives...might sound silly but despite knowing I have a baby inside me it doesn't seem real.
> 
> All the best!! xxx
> 
> Oh and even after labour you still look beautiful...I dont think thats fair at all!!! :)

Hey cookie thats so sweet of you :) 

Much as id love to of said that labour was all sweet and rosie..im sure you know after your first that it definitley isnt the case lol but despite all of that, having him here now is more than worth the pain you go through, the sleepless nights the crying,being sick,nappy changing every 20 minutes, did i say crying? lol its all worth it when you see hes little face :cloud9:

when i was being induced i still didnt feel like i was going to have a baby it was like i was waiting for something but didnt no what even tho i did know..that make sence?? lol :dohh: but soon as he was on my belly it was just too sereal because it was like ive had him years ago and i was just picking him up just in another way lol :shrug::happydance::winkwink:
e crazy how it all works :hugs:

not long to go now till your little boy is here..wish you a safe a healthy birth

all the best hun xxx

oh and congrats of the wedding you look beaming in your picture xx


----------



## Emzywemzy

Congrats hun, he is absolutely gorgeous! Look at all that hair! And trust you to look all glam after giving birth lol Enjoy him sweetie xx


----------



## babydeabreu

thanks emzywemzy :) he has indeed got alot of hair lol xxx


----------



## Cookie1979

babydeabreu said:


> Cookie1979 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!! He's gorgeous, although not sure I liked reading about you being in so much pain...could you not have lied for those of us who are yet to go through it?? lol Perhaps said it was pain free and blissful!!! ha ha Only joking!
> 
> I followed your bump pics on the plus sized bump thread in the 2nd trimester and was just catching up with it when I saw you'd had your baby. Glad everything is ok, and I hope you are enjoying being a mummy. Reading your story after seeing your bump progress made it all real, that at the end a lovely baby arrives...might sound silly but despite knowing I have a baby inside me it doesn't seem real.
> 
> All the best!! xxx
> 
> Oh and even after labour you still look beautiful...I dont think thats fair at all!!! :)
> 
> Hey cookie thats so sweet of you :)
> 
> Much as id love to of said that labour was all sweet and rosie..im sure you know after your first that it definitley isnt the case lol but despite all of that, having him here now is more than worth the pain you go through, the sleepless nights the crying,being sick,nappy changing every 20 minutes, did i say crying? lol its all worth it when you see hes little face :cloud9:
> 
> when i was being induced i still didnt feel like i was going to have a baby it was like i was waiting for something but didnt no what even tho i did know..that make sence?? lol :dohh: but soon as he was on my belly it was just too sereal because it was like ive had him years ago and i was just picking him up just in another way lol :shrug::happydance::winkwink:
> e crazy how it all works :hugs:
> 
> not long to go now till your little boy is here..wish you a safe a healthy birth
> 
> all the best hun xxx
> 
> oh and congrats of the wedding you look beaming in your picture xxClick to expand...

Must be such an amazing feeling to hold your baby for the first time...cant wait to experience it. Nope not too long for me I guess, the time will fly by.

Thanks, I hope mines as quick as yours, although I'm doubting I'll be that lucky.

xx


----------



## Second Chance

Aww congrats, I too was induced and my labor lasted just over 39 hours... They used the cytotec pill and pitocin... and still had to give me a c-section! I am so glad to hear that your labor was fast and easy :) and Andreas is so cute and just look at all that hair... Congrats momma, enjoy your baby!


----------



## Embovstar

congratulations, how well do you look just after giving birth??!

I love your sons hair :)

Nicola xx


----------



## babydeabreu

> Must be such an amazing feeling to hold your baby for the first time...cant wait to experience it. Nope not too long for me I guess, the time will fly by.
> 
> Thanks, I hope mines as quick as yours, although I'm doubting I'll be that lucky.
> 
> xx


best feeling ive ever had in my life..you just cant imagen the feeling of emotions you get when hes put on you. i cried my eyes out when i saw hes face..i just couldnt believe that this baby was inside me lol i cant wait for you to go through it hun :) like i said 1 hour may sound easy but i was allergic so it was a very painful swollen labour lol xx






Second Chance said:


> Aww congrats, I too was induced and my labor lasted just over 39 hours... They used the cytotec pill and pitocin... and still had to give me a c-section! I am so glad to hear that your labor was fast and easy :) and Andreas is so cute and just look at all that hair... Congrats momma, enjoy your baby!

39 hours oh wow sorry to hear that hun...you must be super woman to go through that much pain for so long :wacko::hugs:.

with me cos of the allergic reaction i had with the tablet, the pain i got was way to much...i was told i had pain that was 10 hours combined in to one...he came shooting out fast but it was soo horrible i literally thought i was going to die cos i was over swollen inside, so maybe i would have prefered 39 hours lol im glad that you also got there in the end and that baby was here safely. your new name is super woman 39 hours :wacko::hugs: :) xxx


----------



## Second Chance

No not superwoman lol Just really determined to have a healthy baby lol... I am sorry to hear that you had a reaction that must have been horrible! I am so sorry I know how bad my pains were once my water broke, I couldnt even imagine getting worse than that!


----------



## babydeabreu

Second Chance said:


> No not superwoman lol Just really determined to have a healthy baby lol... I am sorry to hear that you had a reaction that must have been horrible! I am so sorry I know how bad my pains were once my water broke, I couldnt even imagine getting worse than that!

hey its ok hun..we both got there one way or another eh lol xx


----------



## RubyRainbows

Congrats!


----------



## Second Chance

I just wanted to drop in and see how you are faring with you beautiful little man!! Hope all is well! :hugs:


----------



## mrswebster

beautiful, congrats xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

Second Chance said:


> I just wanted to drop in and see how you are faring with you beautiful little man!! Hope all is well! :hugs:

hey hun we are doing great thanks :) how you getting on? 

Andreas is already 3 months, can you believe it? going by so so quick :)

heres some recent pictures of him :)

x
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs699.snc4/61930_426828257092_511557092_5483339_4957199_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs028.snc4/33742_432590222092_511557092_5596049_1144665_n.jpg
https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/hs775.snc4/67531_440878167092_511557092_5743471_2214647_n.jpg


https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/photo.jpghttps://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/PB070072.jpg

x


----------



## cla

Lynsey he is going to break some hearts xxx


----------



## babydeabreu

aww i hope not...ill try teach him to be good to women :)


----------



## didda

What a little beauty! He is just gorgeous! Can't believe where the time is going! Martha is 2 months today! Blink and you miss it! :hugs: xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey girls :)

Just thought id add some picture of little andreas, have a little update!! 

he's now 6 months(where has the time gone?) he's changed alot since the first page and yes hes hair has got alot bigger too lol

https://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/154941_461208447092_511557092_6039365_1659360_n.jpg https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/156801_461208922092_511557092_6039383_3374403_n.jpg https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/168345_490989302092_511557092_6501808_4896681_n.jpg https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=511557092&aid=225002#!/photo.php?fbid=490989652092&set=a.432597287092.225002.511557092&theater https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167721_478690867092_511557092_6332571_4966491_n.jpg https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/164710_472695997092_511557092_6242591_4516252_n.jpg https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=511557092&aid=193168#!/photo.php?fbid=496093502092&set=a.412073577092.193168.511557092&theater https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167318_488578132092_511557092_6471003_3165941_n.jpg https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/167970_488578852092_511557092_6471009_1884591_n.jpg https://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/168311_491009832092_511557092_6502181_3087809_n.jpghttps://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/180016_496093502092_511557092_6561663_8237857_n.jpg

He weighed in last week at 16lb 13oz is still being breast fed and is on solids....never known anyone to moan so much when you take the spoon out of there month because he wants more food on it, such a greedy little monkey lol xxx


----------



## ttc_lolly

He is sooooo cute!!! Love that last one on the right with his little cheeky grin!! x


----------



## babydeabreu

Hey thanks lolly :) 

Loving your avatar.. She's gorgeous. How old is she??

Xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Awww thanks hun!! She's going to be 5months on Sunday... time has flown by!!

How long have u been TTC for? I am soooo desperate to try for the next but OH is making me wait until the summer :( party pooper haha!! x


----------



## babydeabreu

i dont even know where the time has gone...somedays i dont even no the date lol 

only about a month and half hun!..we wanted to try straight away but had to wait for my first period...wanted a baby brother/sister close to andre :)

tell hubby ttc means lots of sexy time that might persuade him lol xx

where bouts in nw london you from? x


----------



## didda

What a little beauty! He is just so gorgeous! :thumbup:
Hope you are enjoying every minute as it really does go so quickly! Good luck with TTC! 
Lynsey xx


----------



## babydeabreu

Thanks didda thats nice of you. ttc isnt as easy as i wish it was lol

Hope things are going well with you and your kids :) x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hahaha yeh I'll tell him that :lol: it'd probably work knowing him!!

I want my kiddies close in age too! Hopefully I'll have a boy next and then I can jus stop at the 2 (that's never going to happen!!)

Harrow, unfortunately :rofl: How about you? x


----------



## babydeabreu

ttc_lolly said:


> Hahaha yeh I'll tell him that :lol: it'd probably work knowing him!!
> 
> I want my kiddies close in age too! Hopefully I'll have a boy next and then I can jus stop at the 2 (that's never going to happen!!)
> 
> Harrow, unfortunately :rofl: How about you? x

haha dress up sexy and tell him give me baby number 2 lolol hehe :winkwink: i would like about 3-4 children, but by the rate this is going with af i dont no if i'll get two before im 30 lol almost 27 so got 3 years to hurry up lol 

where bouts in harrow? i used to live on manor road, just behind golds gym in harrow :) small world eh. might have bumped in to you and didnt even no it lol i now live in harlow not far from enfield...but looking to move as need more room so might be moving back to harrow sizes closer to some family. harlow is just greeeeeen and out in the middle of no where :dohh: lol 

xx


----------



## marnie79

oh hes gorgeous congrats hun xx


----------



## babydeabreu

marnie79 said:


> oh hes gorgeous congrats hun xx

Thanks hun....

35weeks bet your really excited. wish you a safe delivery :hugs: xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Wow it is a small world! Well South Harrow to be exact, just off Alexandra Rd & right nxt to South Ruislip! I like green & out of the way places hehe, I'm from a little country town near Nottingham originally so that's probably why!!

Oh god, I think if I dressed up he'd think all his birthdays came at once :rofl:!!!

Still no AF I take it then? That's the downside I guess to ttc whilst bf'ing! Hopefully it'll come soon now LO is starting solids & dropping feeds? Fingers crossed for u hun x


----------



## babydeabreu

ttc_lolly said:


> Wow it is a small world! Well South Harrow to be exact, just off Alexandra Rd & right nxt to South Ruislip! I like green & out of the way places hehe, I'm from a little country town near Nottingham originally so that's probably why!!
> 
> Oh god, I think if I dressed up he'd think all his birthdays came at once :rofl:!!!
> 
> Still no AF I take it then? That's the downside I guess to ttc whilst bf'ing! Hopefully it'll come soon now LO is starting solids & dropping feeds? Fingers crossed for u hun x

haha if he wants sexy time and you want baby then he can think all he wants init lol :haha:

nope still no af..almost a month on the 27th, where it will be cd56 if af dont show:wacko: which has never happened, but due to breastfeeding im told its a big problem :dohh: but thanks i'll keep trying regardless...hubby always up for it so who knows i might get lucky:shrug: xx

i'm lynsey btw xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Hey Lynsey, I'm Lauryn :hi: just realised I never introduced myself before!!

Yeh I heard it's common when bf'ing, apparently it's natures way to space pregnancies out, give your body time to recover etc! Clever but annoying at the same time lol! Are u temping/charting? I'm the master of ttc haha! x


----------



## babydeabreu

nice to meet you lauryn :)

i'm just started charting and have opks which came first thing this morning so from today everything will be put down in my little book lol i have got a calender which i will be putting red for af and green for cd then black for my "o"days. hopefully i did this last time and concieved with my boy spot on with my duedate...so with luck it will help this time round. but with bf i know it will be that little bit harder. 

because i havent had af yet i started my opks today just incase its skipped...that way if i dont have no positives for a whole month and no af then i will be having words with my docs :)

How long have you been ttc for? when did you have your first af? would your hubby be happy if you was to be pregnany again now? x


----------



## ttc_lolly

Ahhh brilliant! Sounds like you're all ready to go! And that's good u got opk's, I used them first time round & got pg with my lil princess! I'll use them again nxt time too!

Nooo he definitely doesn't want another just yet! I would have one if I could right away but on the other hand I'm trying to get my figure back, get healthy etc! So I'm giving myself a year and then I'll start trying again! x


----------



## MamaIsabelle

Aw, he is adorable! 
You have a very beautiful son :) 
x


----------



## babydeabreu

MamaIsabelle said:


> Aw, he is adorable!
> You have a very beautiful son :)
> x

thanks mama :) xx



ttc_lolly said:


> Ahhh brilliant! Sounds like you're all ready to go! And that's good u got opk's, I used them first time round & got pg with my lil princess! I'll use them again nxt time too!
> 
> Nooo he definitely doesn't want another just yet! I would have one if I could right away but on the other hand I'm trying to get my figure back, get healthy etc! So I'm giving myself a year and then I'll start trying again! x

that sounds good, getting figure back getting healthy again, by the way things are going i might just join you, if i fall pregnant too then bonus i think:thumbup:

are you using any kind of protection then? x


----------



## Groovychick

He's gorgeous! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

Groovychick said:


> He's gorgeous! :)

hey groovy :) 

thanks alot hun. 

Do you know what your having..boy/girl?? why you feeling crappy..everything ok? 

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Yes hun I had the copper coil fitted, didn't want any hormones in my body & your fertility returns straight back to normal once it's removed! So shall have that taken out around August time hopefully!!

Well my exercising & eating healthy plan is not working out :wacko: I have no willpower haha, so useless! Just signed up to gym tho so I've started zumba, spinning & a legs, bums & tums class so HOPEFULLY i'll be in a bikini by the summer :haha: x


----------



## babydeabreu

haha i know the feeling. the only excersize i get is nooky,swimming once a week and breastfeeding helps the weight stay off(so i hear) lol 

other that my food stays the same as feeding makes me hungry so i get like a horse lol i'm size 14 so hopefully just like you by summer i would have droped a size or two...just not that bloody easy lol 

good luck with yours..how much you planning to lose?

soon as the coil is out i bet mentally you will be so happy that your ttc again :) xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

I can't wait to have it take out and officially start TTC again :dance: hopefully it won't take long to get caught tho! Not sure how much I have to lose, I'd like to get back to a size 12 though :blush: 've actually put on weight since giving birth :wacko: so need to sort it out asap! x


----------



## babydeabreu

ttc_lolly said:


> I can't wait to have it take out and officially start TTC again :dance: hopefully it won't take long to get caught tho! Not sure how much I have to lose, I'd like to get back to a size 12 though :blush: 've actually put on weight since giving birth :wacko: so need to sort it out asap! x

i'm sure you will get there hun :hugs: u never know time august comes round your be the size you want to be!! i dont want to get pregnant and be like a size 18 lol so i'm trying to lose it now before the bfp gets here that way i can be a health pregnant size :)

i have just started my baby number 2 journal pop in for a tea if you like lol xx

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/546985-baby-deabreu-number-2-my-journal.html#post9360000


----------



## ttc_lolly

yeh will do hun!! instead of filling your birth announcement with my ramblings haha!! i shall be starting a parenting/wtt journal too soon, when I ever get round to it! x


----------



## babydeabreu

wicked! soon as you've done it. post up and ill come be your very own stalker lol never know the rate this is going you might be my ttc buddie come august :) x


----------



## Chris77

Congratulations!!


----------



## babydeabreu

so andreas is now 7 months just a couple of weeks over, so i thought to update hes little self on here :)

7months mr bear pic and some others taken recently xx

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/184881_10150095526677093_511557092_6682987_2411030_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/DSC02546.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/DSC02561.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/DSC02582.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/IMG_2489.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/Andreas/DSC02576.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/album.php?id=511557092&aid=194478#!/album.php?id=511557092&aid=194478#!/photo.php?fbid=10150094882732093&set=a.413828407092.194478.511557092&theater

and this one taken the other day

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/200611_10150099107707093_511557092_6714063_4299345_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/188361_10150099101567093_511557092_6714001_361335_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/196560_10150099105342093_511557092_6714033_1988645_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/198033_10150100581817093_511557092_6723778_4341734_n.jpg

cant believe my son is over 7 months already...time is definitely flying past!!! xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

Lynsey is he standing on his own in that pic?? :shock:

He is such a beautiful boy!! Xx


----------



## babydeabreu

ttc_lolly said:


> Lynsey is he standing on his own in that pic?? :shock:
> 
> He is such a beautiful boy!! Xx

Thanks lauryn :)

Yup he stands up all on he's own now xx think in couple of months the way he's going he will be walking..thats when i have to lock him in a cupboard so i dotn lose him lol 

xx


----------



## ttc_lolly

That's so amazing he's so clever!!! Go Andreas :dance: little cutie!!! xx


----------



## delmeg10

Oh my goodness Lynsey! He is getting to be so handsome! He is definitely going to be a heartbreaker! Such a cutie! I can't believe he's standing all by himself! That's awesome! Congrats Mama... You must be doing it right! :)


----------



## babydeabreu

delmeg10 said:


> Oh my goodness Lynsey! He is getting to be so handsome! He is definitely going to be a heartbreaker! Such a cutie! I can't believe he's standing all by himself! That's awesome! Congrats Mama... You must be doing it right! :)

hey hunnie, thanks alot :)

I havent seen you in ages. how are you doing? in your avatar your pregnant? thats just fantastic..i'm soo happy for you :) how far are you? i'm trying for baby number too but taking bloody ages due to af messing me around :dohh:

Nice to hear from you, hope little bubba is doing well and being good for he's mummy :hugs: xx


----------



## EmmyReece

he is such a little cutie ... he's got amazing hair and gorgeous eyes :D


----------



## babydeabreu

ahh thanks emmy :) he's hair is getting so big lol xx


----------



## SisterRose

He is soooo adorable. I can't believe he's standing! that's amazing :o

x


----------



## xJG30

Awww he's adorable.

Hope you and Pete are well :)


----------



## flubdub

Wow, look at those big dark eyes! Hes gorgeous!!


----------



## babydeabreu

flubdub said:


> Wow, look at those big dark eyes! Hes gorgeous!!

Thanks hun :)

Just as i was reading what you put i saw your signature lolol hahaha very funny :haha: x


----------



## babydeabreu

little legs is 8 months and 6 days now :) whoop whooop my little man is growing up so quickly..here he is today with he's crazy hair back from being weighed. which was 18lb 11.5oz..growing nicely he is :) along with some pic of him this morning

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208007_10150142458957093_511557092_6893779_5171243_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208173_10150142346887093_511557092_6893259_7278592_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/208502_10150142347542093_511557092_6893267_1579943_n.jpg

and the other day playing on the swing :)
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/216677_10150209627599680_526179679_8610688_7035945_n.jpg


----------



## babydeabreu

Andreas is now 10 months..time is going passed way way way to quick. hes crawling, standing on hes own now trying to walk. hes just growing up too quick :) here he is x

https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02812.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02885.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02881.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02859.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02851.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/DSC02816.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/247032_10150185753842093_511557092_7273474_2651894_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/246970_10150185757612093_511557092_7273520_6060898_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/252249_10150185755672093_511557092_7273498_3526638_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/250009_10150185754517093_511557092_7273481_5925569_n.jpg


----------



## mum78

well done congrats


----------



## Becca2704

gorgeous baby,congratulations xx


----------



## babydeabreu

well ladies its almost here..andreas first birthday i can not believe how fast this year has gone..it has flown past! here is is at 11 months old, he weighs 21lbs 9oz eats everything as well as still being breastfeed. he is walking around and saying daddy, dahda, nan nan and ma...my little man is so big just look back at the pics, he loooks like a completely different baby!! 

here he is couple of days ago..


https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/269822_10150223695007093_511557092_7592736_8254688_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/268156_2134743044834_1133806211_2480177_7857404_n-1.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/268846_10150217448562093_511557092_7533442_6913267_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/284252_10150223702927093_511557092_7592774_7359371_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/247091_10150194273167093_511557092_7358955_5102751_n.jpg
https://i731.photobucket.com/albums/ww312/lynseed_photos/bearr.jpg

only couple more weeks and then he will be 1 :) my little baby will be a boy...wish there was away i could slow time down!! 

xx


----------



## 3boys

aww just seen this hun, he was an adorable newborn and how do you manage to look so good after giving birth????


----------



## babydeabreu

3boys said:


> aww just seen this hun, he was an adorable newborn and how do you manage to look so good after giving birth????

Het tricia :) why thank you hun.:winkwink: only wish i could believe that lol i felt like crap at the time too lol 

everyone knows there own rough face and that was definitely my roughest lol :haha: xx


----------

